# PVT Tires - who sells 'em?



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I see that Wizzard no longer carries these tires. I think somebody bought out the PVT tire line but I can't remember who. Can anybody clue me in?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4224626&postcount=867


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pvt*

Lucky Bobs has them


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

... http://www.xp77.com/hiester/ ....

.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

alpink said:


> ... http://www.xp77.com/hiester/ ....
> 
> .



This^^^^


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I've sent an email to heister for info. Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*PVT Tom's Tires*



rholmesr said:


> I see that Wizzard no longer carries these tires. I think somebody bought out the PVT tire line but I can't remember who. Can anybody clue me in?


*Pen Valley Tire now Tom's Tires at ebay 10 packs:*










Dave's HO Raceway ebay










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

00'HO said:


> *Pen Valley Tire now Tom's Tires at ebay 10 packs:*


I need a decoder ring to figure out what is what.

What tires are the low-low PVT10s and what tires are the x-low-low PVT11?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

rholmesr said:


> I need a decoder ring to figure out what is what.
> 
> What tires are the low-low PVT10s and what tires are the x-low-low PVT11?


I think these might be what you are looking for...
S360.360 Special T-Jet Tire Black Only
S804X-LOW .390 off rim X 9/32 WIDE *


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rholmesr said:


> I need a decoder ring to figure out what is what.


I know what you mean - I had the old numbers memorized & the new stuff doesn't make sense to me yet. Wish they'd kept the numbering system. :freak:


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> I know what you mean - I had the old numbers memorized & the new stuff doesn't make sense to me yet. Wish they'd kept the numbering system. :freak:


Yup. A quick interchange chart would be great. :hat: 

My immediate need got covered by a buddy who had a couple extra bags of tires in his stockpile. But in 6 months or so I might need some more. Hopefully I get this figured out by then.

I sent an email to Mr Heister but never got a reply so maybe he's out of the picture?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just bought tires from him yesterday.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Does anyone have a list of all the old PVT stock numbers? I checked the Penn Valley website and they no longer list them and I can't find an archive.

Reason being is perhaps we can create a reference list of the old numbers with the new numbers.

Just a thought.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Does anyone have a list of all the old PVT stock numbers? I checked the Penn Valley website and they no longer list them and I can't find an archive.
> 
> Reason being is perhaps we can create a reference list of the old numbers with the new numbers.
> 
> Just a thought.


http://web.archive.org/web/20080808...com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Hope This helps

PVT01 Slip-on silicone tire medium - black 1 Pair
PVT02 Slip-on silicone tire low-pro - black 1 Pair 
PVT03 Slip-on silicone tire T-Jet - black 1 Pair 
PVT04 Slip-on silicone tire Tuff Ones - black 1 Pair 
PVT05 Slip-on silicone tire large - black 1 Pair
PVT06 Slip-on silicone tire large x-wide - black 1 Pair 
PVT07 Slip-on silicone tire AFX front - black 1 Pair 
PVT08 Slip-on silicone tire 5/8 OD - black 1 Pair 
PVT09 Slip-on silicone tire ½ OD - black 1 Pair
PVT10 Slip-on silicone tire low-low pro - black 1 Pair 
PVT11 Slip-on silicone tire SST .360 X 9/32 extra Low Low 1 Pair


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Someone wanna double check this doc?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Anyone proof that doc. I attached?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't see any of the familiar PVT numbers on the chart.
PVT01, PVT10, PVT11, etc.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*Slip-on Silicone Rear Tires*
*Stock #* *Description*

PVT01 Slip-on silicone tire medium - black 
PVT02 Slip-on silicone tire low-pro - black 
PVT03 Slip-on silicone tire T-Jet - black 
PVT04 Slip-on silicone tire Tuff Ones - black 
PVT05 Slip-on silicone tire large - black 
PVT06 Slip-on silicone tire large x-wide - black 
PVT07 Slip-on silicone tire AFX front - black 
PVT08 Slip-on silicone tire 5/8 OD - black 
PVT09 Slip-on silicone tire ½ OD - black 
PVT10 Slip-on silicone tire low-low pro - black


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Having trouble picking out the old PVT05 and PVT06 on Hiester's list . . . think I have the rest figured out if someone can help with those two.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*Hiester's Silicone Tire Price List*
*STOCK SMALL T-JET TIRES 3/8 OD X 3/32 WIDE*​ *Part #*​ *Description & Color*
*Price*​ *S001*​ *Small T-Jet Black – PVT#1001 WIZZARD #PVT03*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S002*​ *Small T-Jet White – PVT#1002*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S003*​ *Small T-Jet Red – PVT#1003*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S004*​ *Small T-Jet Blue*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S005*​ *Small T-Jet Orange*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S006*​ *Small T-JetYellow – PVT#1004*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S007*​ *Small T-Jet Green*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S008*​ *Small T-Jet Brown*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S009*​ *Small T-Jet Purple*
*$1.00 / pr*​ 
*T-JET TUFFONE TIRES 13/32 OD X 7/32 WIDE*​ *Part #*​ *Description & Color*
*Price*​ *S101*​ *Tuffones Black – PVT#1101 WIZZARD #PVT04*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S102*​ *Tuffones White – PVT#1102*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S103*​ *Tuffones Red – PVT#1103*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S104*​ *Tuffones Blue*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S105*​ *Tuffones Orange*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S106*​ *Tuffones Yellow*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S107*​ *Tuffones Green*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S108*​ *Tuffones Brown*
*$1.00 / pr*​ *S109*​ *Tuffones Purple*
*$1.00 / pr*​ 
*HOT ROD/DUNE BUGGY/TRUCK/INDY CAR (T-JET) 1/2 OD X 5/32 WIDE*​ *Part #*​ *Description & Color*​ *Price*​ *S201*​ *Hot Rod/Dune Buggy/Truck/IndyCar Black Only – PVT#1201*​ *$1.00 / pr*​ *AFX DRAG TIRE (taller than stock AFX) 1/2 OD X 1/4 WIDE*​ *S301*​ *AFX Drag Tire Black Only – PVT#1301*​ *$1.25 / pr*​ *.360 SPECIAL T-JET TIRE Size.360 OD X 9/32 WIDE Fits T-Jet .225 Hub or AFX HUB*​ *S360*​ *.360 Special T-Jet Tire Black Only – PVT#1360*​ *$1.25 / pr*​ 
*LOW TIRES 13/32 OD X 9/32 WIDE FITS TYCO, LIFELIKE, G-PLUS*​ *Part #*​ *Description & Color*
*Price*
*S401*​ *Low Black – PVT#1401 WIZZARD #PVT02*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S402*​ *Low White – PVT#1402*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S403*​ *Low Red*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S404*​ *Low Blue*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S405*​ *Low Orange – PVT#1405*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S406*​ *Low Yellow*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S407*​ *Low Green*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S408*​ *Low Gray*
*$1.25 / pr*
*S409*​ *Low Brown*
*$1.25 / pr*
S410​ Low Purple
$1.25 / pr
S430​ Low Light Blue (new)
$1.25 / pr
S431​ Low Magenta (new)
$1.25 / pr
S432​ Low Turquoise (new)
$1.25 / pr​ 
*AFX (High) 7/16 OD X 1/4 WIDE Fits AFX & Magna Traction Rims *​ *Part #*​ *Description & Color*
*Price*​ *S501*​ *AFX Black – PVT#1501 WIZZARD #PVT01*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S502*​ *AFX White – PVT#1502*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S503*​ *AFX Red – PVT#1503*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S504*​ *AFX Blue*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S505*​ *AFX Orange*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S506*​ *AFX Yellow*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S507*​ *AFX Green*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S508*​ *AFX Gray*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S509*​ *AFX Brown*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S510*​ *AFX Purple*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S530*​ *AFX Light Blue (new)*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S531*​ *AFX Magenta (new)*
*$1.25 / pr*​ *S532*​ *AFX Turquoise (new)*
*$1.25 / pr*​ 
*SPECIAL SILICONE TIRES *​ *Part #*​ *Description & Color*​ *Price*​ *S801*​ *LOW SPECIALTY Aurora 4-Gear Car Black Only – PVT#1901 WIZZARD #PVT09*​ * 1/2 OD X 11/32 Wide Vans, Etc.*​ *$1.50 / pr*​ *S802*​ *HIGH SPECIALTY Aurora 4- Gear Car Black Only – PVT#1801 WIZZARD #PVT08*​ * 5/8 OD X 11/32 Wide Tanks, Rolls, Dragster, Etc. *​ *$1.50 / pr*​ *S803*​ *AFX Silicone Front Tire Black Only – PVT#2001 WIZZARD #PVT07*​ *$1.00 / pr*​ *S804*​ *X-LOW .390 off rim X 9/32 WIDE Black Only – PVT#1351 WIZZARD #PVT10*​ *$1.25 / pr*​ *S901*​ *T-Jet Indy Car Tire Black Only*​ *.468 OD X .175 Wide* F*its Old Aurora T-Jet Big Gear Rim Cars *​ *$1.25 / pr*​


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sorry about the formatting - it's HT.

The red # is the Penn Valley number
The blue number is the Wizzard PVT number

If someone can sort out where Wizzar PVT05 and PVT06 go I think the rest is right


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

What you have so far looks right. 
Any idea what happened to the PVT11 x-low-low tires? They're about .360" off the rim x 9/32 wide.

Edit: Width of Wizzard PVT11 is 9/32 not 7/32. I think this correlates to Heister's S360 tire.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I just got some tires from Tom Hiester and I can confirm the following:

Wizzard PVT01 “MEDIUM” = Hiester S501
Wizzard PVT02 “LOW” = Hiester S401
Wizzard PVT03 “T-Jet” = Hiester S001
Wizzard PVT04 “TUFFONES” = Hiester S101
Wizzard PVT10 “LOW LOW” = Hiester S804
Wizzard PVT11 “Extra LOW LOW” = Hiester S360

The tires look good and very reasonable price.


----------

